# Moving down into the lower boxes



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

I just did this same thing this year. I also made a swarm catcher the same way. Just make sure the cell orientation is correct.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

cell orientation ... hmmm ... opps


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Zonker, when you look at the comb. The cells should be tipped upwards at a slight angle. Thats when you know you have it right. No worrys, bees will make it right.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

What's a swarm catcher?


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Ole Crackers way of saying swarm trap.


----------



## HiveAtYourHome (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, you were saying something as simple (and important) as make sure the comb is right-side-up in orientation, thought you were getting all fancy and saying make sure the Housel positioning is maintained when adding comb pieces. (Housel ~= combs have a side facing towards brood center with upsidedown Y and side of comb face edge of hive with normal Y at base of cell.)

\/ | \/ | \/ | | \/ | \/ | \/
| /\ | /\ | /\ /\ | /\ | /\ |

Marked my frames and as I run foundationless plan to keep in right placement and decide if this is crazy or spot on. Even if the Ys don't pan out, not moving frames about, and keeping things closer in that the bees wanted closer in won't be bad.


----------

